# Question about Spaying Phoebe



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Phoebe is going to be six months soon. She is a Pomeranian about 4.5 lbs. Should I spay her now or wait for her first period?
Another question, if I spay her in her vet hospital btw blood test and everything else is going to be close to $400. If I do it with a SPCA coupon in a different clinic,it is going to be only $90. 
Please,speak out and let me what you think.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I would get her spayed as soon as possible, before she goes into heat. I got Pinky, my dachshund spayed last month and she was 5 months. I had to wait until I got her rabie shots before it could be done. My vet done it for around $150. $400 seems to be alot. It's a fairly simple surgery so unless your worried that something will happen I would go with the coupon and get it for $90. My other 2 dogs was already spayed when I got them so I didn't have to worry about that. Since Pinky was given to me she didn't have any shots or spayed. Pinky was my first dog that I had to spay and I was a little worried. She was sore that night when I brought her home, won't eat much and slowly walked to her kennel to lay down and sleep. By the next morning she was back to her old self.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would personally wait on a little dog like that until a year or so old. Have a good pre-op panel of bloodwork done before hand to make sure her little body can handle anesthesia. 

If you can afford to spend the extra money at your private clinic, I would. She will have more personal care, monitoring and supervision there. The SPCA provides a wonderful service for those who can't afford their own vet and since there are lots of people out there that are strapped for cash, those spay/neuter clinics are always packed with animals. I interned at a high volume spay/neuter clinic for a year and it was fast paced almost like a conveyor belt with animals. Unpaid volunteers would monitor animals after their surgery and then they'd go back to a kennel. Not any one on one time with a vet or even techs except for the initial getting them under and the surgery- 10 minutes or so.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

There are three things to think about: (1) orthopedic concerns, (2) cancer risks, and (3) behavioral concerns. (1) If Poms tend to have joint/bone problems, then early spay can exacerbate any underlying problems. (2) Some cancer risks go up, some down, with early spay. Take a look at which cancers are more prevalent in Poms, and see if the risk increases/decreases with early spay. (3) Dogs spayed early score higher in aggression and fear/anxiety.

Behavior Article
Canine Athletics Article
Health Outcomes Article
Optimum Age Article

Not knowing much about Poms, I believe that they're relatively healthy. If so, you are primarily concerned with the behavioral affects of spay (unless you plan to compete in agility/another sport). Although it's better to wait, the difference in females is small. As long as you are comfortable waiting and can handle having a dog in heat, I would wait until after her first season. However, if it's more convenient for you to do it now, then I wouldn't have any misgivings.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I would personally wait on a little dog like that until a year or so old. Have a good pre-op panel of bloodwork done before hand to make sure her little body can handle anesthesia.
> 
> If you can afford to spend the extra money at your private clinic, I would. She will have more personal care, monitoring and supervision there. The SPCA provides a wonderful service for those who can't afford their own vet and since there are lots of people out there that are strapped for cash, those spay/neuter clinics are always packed with animals. I interned at a high volume spay/neuter clinic for a year and it was fast paced almost like a conveyor belt with animals. Unpaid volunteers would monitor animals after their surgery and then they'd go back to a kennel. Not any one on one time with a vet or even techs except for the initial getting them under and the surgery- 10 minutes or so.


I trust my vet and she even name Phoebe, so I know she will be treated as a princess there.  I been considering wait until she is a year old, if it is better for her, if it is the same, then why wait? I don't have a problem to deal with a heat. Money wise, yes it makes a big difference since we are not doing well financially lately, but I will not expose her to anything bad because money, I will wait enough to save the money for it, and this is all.
Keep posting. I really appreciate to hear all opinions before making a decision.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I trust my vet and she even name Phoebe, so I know she will be treated as a princess there.  I been considering wait until she is a year old, if it is better for her, if it is the same, then why wait? I don't have a problem to deal with a heat. Money wise, yes it makes a big difference since we are not doing well financially lately, but I will not expose her to anything bad because money, I will wait enough to save the money for it, and this is all.
> Keep posting. I really appreciate to hear all opinions before making a decision.


i remember my vet explaining to me that he doesn't spay or neuter until the dog's pelvic structure is formed all the way....spaying and neutering before that can stunt proper growth...that was enough for me to wait....


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Definitely wait until she is at least one year old, and consider 18 months old. Wait for the growth plates to close. There should not be a rush to remove body parts!

My vet tried to scare me into spaying early....the surgery is more difficult..blah, blah, blah.
I'm waiting until my girl is 2 years old, and then we are doing a lap spay. It's more expensive but the surgery and recovery is much easier. 

Another better way to spay (that you probably never heard of) | PetConnection.com

A better way to spay your dog (that you probably never heard about) | PetConnection.com

If you are interested in lap spay, you can find a lap spay vet through this website. 

Lapspay-Contact-us


----------

